# Waterproof?



## Adrian Q (Aug 11, 2016)

This is actually going to be my first time with a tegu (not first lizard). I am planning on getting a colombian tegu as I would like more of a challenge. But why do the enclosures need to be waterproof? My first guess is to do with humidity but in the I live in the bay area where humidity is not a problem. I am going to build a 7ft long 3ft wide 4.5 tall enclosure. 

(My first lizard was a collard lizard native to the middle of the United states and Mexico and its environment wasn't waterproof)


----------



## Adrian Q (Aug 11, 2016)

Oh and is there a size difference in gold tegus and colom b&ws? From what I see gold ones are smaller


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Aug 11, 2016)

Gold tegu and Columbian are 2 different names for the same species I'm pretty sure. And I don't think humidity is necessarily the reason for waterproofing, though it would help. I think it's more for spills and such. 
I live in the Bay Area too, and even if our humidity is correct, I don't think having an outdoor enclosure would be suitable as far as temperatures, never heard of anyone in the area with an outdoor enclosure.


----------



## Adrian Q (Aug 12, 2016)

CameronJayBauer said:


> Gold tegu and Columbian are 2 different names for the same species I'm pretty sure. And I don't think humidity is necessarily the reason for waterproofing, though it would help. I think it's more for spills and such.
> I live in the Bay Area too, and even if our humidity is correct, I don't think having an outdoor enclosure would be suitable as far as temperatures, never heard of anyone in the area with an outdoor enclosure.



Ok gotcha! I was planning on making the sides waterproof, but I was worried because the top was not going to be. And I have kept reptiles and arachnids b4 so I know about UVB lights, heat lights and heating in general. Thanks for your help!


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Aug 12, 2016)

Just don't forget about humidity. Some people struggle with maintaining 60-80%


----------



## Adrian Q (Aug 12, 2016)

Ya IK I have multiple methods to controlling humidity, but I can depend Bay Area's humidity for the most part


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeah there's multiple ways. I use a humidifier myself. But you can only depend on the area's humidity if it's an outdoor exposed enclosure. If it's indoors, the local RH makes no difference.


----------



## Justsomedude (Aug 13, 2016)

The easiest way I have learned to control humidity is soaking substrate every few days. I also recently discovered that by adding a fluval water filter to the mixing / bathing tub in their enclosure that it helps to boost humidity levels by constantly creating moving water. Also reduces my water changes by a few days.


----------

